# Easy Talking Skull Setup



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If you need a talking skull quick and on the cheaper side, you can't ask for a more easy setup for a talking Skull. Well you could but this is easy enough.

1: Install your servo 'scary Terry style' into you Bucky skull.
2: Record your audio onto the MP3 player. Remember to only put the track's you want to play.
3: Connect the audio wire to the MP3 player and the cowlacious talking skull board.
4: Connect the servo to the cowlacious talking skull board.
5: Set cowlacious talking skull board and MP3 player in Bucky skull and press play and set the MP3 player to repeat.
6: Put Bucky's skull cap back on and your in business! 










http://www.cowlacious.com/ScaryTerry.htm
http://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=16520+MI


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I AGREE!!! Best thing I bought last year.

Dennis


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree. The Cowlacious board works really well. I'm using the stereo capability to fine-tune the servo movement by running a single tone on the left channel and breaking it up to match the spoken track. I can control the amplitude and decay of the tone to really smooth out and sync the servo motion. The servo, of course, sees only the left channel.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice design who ever was smart enought to figure that one out , Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the cowlacious board too. It's designed to be used with a CD player, but of course an MP3 player would work just as well. Same set up.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I'm using the stereo capability to fine-tune the servo movement by running a single tone on the left channel and breaking it up to match the spoken track. I can control the amplitude and decay of the tone to really smooth out and sync the servo motion.


Thank's for the info there Otaku, I'm going into my Adobe Audition right now to fine tune some of my audio.


----------

